# what ever happened to neon clothes, short shorts, and high sock?



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

ive been trying to bring this back for years, nothing is more freeing than a good pair of short shorts. SKY's OUT THIGHS OUT


----------



## super-rad (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't know about out West, but we rock short shorts on the East Coast. Well, in NY only hipsters do it. But back down South you see it on everyone. Ain't no shame in a 6" inseam. Get some sun on those pasty thighs


----------

